# SAWDUST IN CANADA



## westar (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi ,

Does any body know of a Canadian source for smoking sawdust, the shipping rates ut of the US is crazy.

Thanks

Vedder


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

Vedder, morning and welcome to the forum.... Glad you stopped in and joined us....    Find a cabinet makers shop... Usually free saw dust to be had....  Make sure the wood he is using is hard woods like oak, maple, alder etc... you don't want pine, spruce, hemlock, fir....  bag it up and slip him some jerky or or what ever....  Maybe next batch of dust, he will separate it into species for you.... Cherry in a box type thing....  

Anyway, take a moment and stop into "*/Roll Call/*" for a proper introduction from our members and please note your location in your profile so we know where you are from... It will help in the future answering geography related questions..... Thanks,  Dave


----------

